# Deck Restoration-deck staining in Duplin County



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Our first deck of this year, and it was in really bad shape when we started. Added 1x pressure treated to box in underneath for storage. Replaced the 1x skirt boards with pvc that were rotted. Builder allowed someone to use shelving boards. :no:

Cleaned brightned, and sanded. We then applied two coats solid stain to the handrails. One coat AC stain to the decking and 1x underneath. Clients were very happy with the results. 
































































Full album link here. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/100665853965833600607/DeckRestorationContractorsInDuplinCounty#


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Our first deck of this year, and it was in really bad shape when we started. Added 1x pressure treated to box in underneath for storage. Replaced the 1x skirt boards with pvc that were rotted. Builder allowed someone to use shelving boards. :no:
> 
> Cleaned brightned, and sanded. We then applied two coats solid stain to the handrails. One coat AC stain to the decking and 1x underneath. Clients were very happy with the results.
> 
> ...


Looks good man!


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Straightline good looking deck I have a few signed up here in Wisconsin but won't be starting for awaile we got snow again today and there calling for more tonight and 2moro it sucks!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good. I can't wait for the warmer weather to hit.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good Tommy!! I haven't done a deck with solid stain in a long time.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks we only did solid on the rails.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Thanks we only did solid on the rails.


What products did you use?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Woodscapes and Armstrong Clark.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Which product from Armstrong Clark is that?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its their new color Semi-Trans Mahogany. This is our first time using AC stain and I was surprised how easy it is to apply.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Its their new color Semi-Trans Mahogany. This is our first time using AC stain and I was surprised how easy it is to apply.


Good to know. I have 11 gallons coming in today, hopefully enough to get me through my first two A/C jobs. I've got a third prepped and waiting for the customer to decide on a color from my sample board. I should start putting down product late next week if the weather holds. I plan on hand brushing everything, then next year after cleaning, I'll try a stain pad for the second applicatioin. Any thoughts?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We brushed everything. I was worried about my guys over applying and feel like a pad would have make it easier to do. 

If your decking is really smooth and you feel comfortable about not over applying I think a pad could really speed up production. Still have to brush between the boards, however for a second coat it should be fine.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

What do you clean with in your prep?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sodium percarbonate cleaner with some other small goodies mixed in, followed by a brighter.


----------

